# Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!!



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay, it is finally time to start a kidding thread for Java and Vera. Can't wait to see what they give me this year.

Java is at day 137 today. She has been building up her udder, ligs are starting to get softer, and she is nice and huge. She had triplets as a FF and is looking wider so hoping for trips again. I am posting a pic of her forming udder, no milk yet. :greengrin:










Java is to the left of course, the chocolate doeling to the far right is the doeling I retained out of Java from 2011. She is polled and moonspotted. 



















Vera is at day 135 today. Also nice and fat, ligs are loosening up, has been loosing her plug for about a week off and on. She kidded twins as a FF. Also posting a pic of her udder as it grows.




























It was nice to be able to look back at their kidding threads from last year to compare their FF udders as they grew with this year. :greengrin:

Can't wait for my polled moonspotted doelings! Yep, I am optimistic.

Tracy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Cute girls! Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Tinking pink for you!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Happy kidding! :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Thanks! I can't wait to have kids to play with again. I will take all of the pink thoughts that I can get too. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Very pretty  Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you!!!! So when's that beautiful Snappy of yours due to kid? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Looking good...thinking pink.... :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*



Lost Prairie said:


> Very pretty  Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you!!!! So when's that beautiful Snappy of yours due to kid? :greengrin:


Hey Riley,

Thanks for the pink! I hope the girls listen to all of the vibes coming their way...

Snappy is due the first week of April. I can't wait to see what she gives me this year. :greengrin: I am thinking that she is probably carrying quads again. She is getting huge already and I felt a baby squirming around high on her left side up above her rumen again. It was definite baby movement and responded to my tapping on her belly.

I can't wait for babies to play with again!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

The girls are both progressing nicely. :thumb: Ligs are getting looser by the day and udders are developing more. Java is starting to have trouble holding her tail up straight but I can still find her ligs when I roll my fingers down her rump. I can't find them easily by pressing straight down on them. Neither doe has dropped yet.

Lol, I forgot to mention in my original post that there is a "who's your daddy" mystery with Java. onder:

I had bred her to my senior buck the first day of her heat. She decided she wanted a "date" with my junior buck and popped a door off the hinges to get to him. Of course he instantly figured out what to do before I could separate them... Darn hussy doe. Oh well. It will be interesting to play guess who is daddy with her kids before getting them DNA tested.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

I also found it interesting how much Java's prefreshening udder looks like her FF prefreshening udder. Same shape to it but more volume to the SF udder. I hope it looks as good as her FF udder when she does freshen again.

Here is a pic of her FF udder last year at 8 weeks fresh to show it does turn out better then it is looking now.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

Very pretty goats! Thinkin :kidred: :kidred: for ya. Nice udder btw


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

:sigh: Both of my girls are still holding out on me... brats.

Java is at day 145 today but I don't think she is ready to pop any time soon. Ligs are soft and mushy but her udder is not even close to full. She has some firmness to her udder but it is no where near ready. Her kids are still up high also. The poor girl looks like she swallowed a beach ball and absolutely insists that I need to scratch all the itchy places that she cannot reach.










Vera is looking closer then Java and if things progress as is, I think she will kid first. Her legs are gone enough that I can easily touch my fingers together above the tail. Her udder is changing now and is starting to get more firm. Not strutted yet but starting on its way to filling.










I know they are both waiting for Monday because it is a long work day for me. :GAAH:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Time for Vera and Java's kidding thread! Woo hoo!*

We have babies!!!! Vera kidded with buck doe twins Sunday night. The doeling is a flashy little buckskin and the buckling is a chamoise with cute dark flecks on his white face.










Java is making progress. Goo! We have goo! Dropped sides, ligs are gone, udder is fuller, and goo! She is restless and vocal too but not quite there yet. We are a go for today or tonight. Can't wait.










Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

How cute!!! CONGRATS!!! Thinking pink for Java


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

Pretty babies congrats. Hope the other goat dont keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

Congratulations!! Looks like there will be more babies soon too!! :leap:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

Thanks everyone! :greengrin:

Java is still keeping me waiting with no active labor yet. She pretty much just wants me to let her outside so she can go into her dogloo out in the pasture. Nope, I am not trying to wedge myself in there to assist if you do decide to kid in that thing. In the barn for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

:hug: ray: :hi5:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

Java's babies are finally here! A set of triplets, 2 doelings and a buckling.  The buckling was first, then a break of probably 15 minutes before she pushed the next two out almost on top of each other. Doeling #2 was actually breech with her legs folded under but came so fast I did not even have a chance to try and correct anything. It was like, EEEK! A TAIL! Quick, get baby out. She was completely limp at first but thankfully recovered quickly. 

I think the little chamoisee doeling will turn out to be a Threat baby since she looks just like him. I cannot tell about the other two yet.

In the pic left to right, doe doe buck. :greengrin:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Vera and Java's kidding thread, We have babies and goo!!*

All of your goats are sooooo beautiful ~ congratulations!


----------

